# School Days



## Rabbit01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Well my son is 7 years old. He i in the 2nd grade and is having problems. He can't seem to sit still and focus on his classwork. His teacher has told me sometimes he needs another adult to sit with him just so he can finish his work on time. Same with at home, I have to sit right next to him to make sure he isn't goofing off instead of doing work. Not being biased or anything but my boy is smart. He can grasp the concept and understand it fine. He doesn't cause any problems behavior wise. His teacher last year said that he was the most polite kid she has had in a long time... :smthumbup: So I'm not worried about that.

During a parent teacher conference she said that he needs work on his writing skills and finishing off with the finer details and just finishing all his classwork on time. He is a good reader, she can tell we make him read at home which we do. That he can do those one page stories and answer the questions about the story, which some students have problems with. He is good with numbers and when he reads he always asks what this or that means. He says its too hard sometimes, but I don't think that is the case. 

Has anyone else had problems? He just needs to focus and be able sit and finish his work. He gets distracted, even at home, he starts one thing, then ten minutes later he wants to do something else. What can help? Medications are a last resort. And no I haven't taken him in to see is doctor in case it might be a medical reason.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like his level of distract ability is the problem, not his intelligence or his manners. You should read up about ADHD and see if this fits your son.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...4oJ1JOe3s2XtFy2RHuCDCaA&bvm=bv.56343320,d.cWc

ADHD Test for Children: Diagnosing Symptoms of ADD in Children

The only way to know for sure is to have your son tested by a psychologist who specializes in treating children. It may not be ADHD and may just be a very boring teacher? But if it is ADHD the sooner it is diagnosed and appropriately treated, the sooner your sons school work will start to more accurately reflect his intelligence.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree sounds like ADHD there are many supplements you can try if this is his diagnosis. I would eliminate any artificial colors and flavors from his diet and see if he improves in the next few weeks. In addition to seeking professional diagnosis


----------



## Rabbit01 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll be making an appointment with his doctor to see what options there are. I don't like the idea of him being medicated and hopefully there are better alternatives. The list of ADHD symptoms are on par as far as my son goes. Thank you both for the advice.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Diet should always be tried first. Gluten allergies, food sensitivities, staying away from prepacked and or prepacked frozen foods... It can be really really really confusing so if you want to go with an eliminations diet, please spend the bucks and see a nutritionist for guidance. Doctors SUCK with nutrition, they never got more than 1 class in it. So don't go by diets doc recommend, get your son a dietician/nutritionist who is highly expect.

Medications are actually quite safe. But it is understandable that people shy away from using them to treat ADHD. If you do decide to try meds, just keep in mind that there are dozens and dozens of different meds along with different dosages. If one doesn't work or side effects too much, switch meds. Personally, I think a newly diagnosed child should only get a two week trial of any med before they meet again to check for dosage and side effects. But doc hesitate to do this cause insurance won't pay for those bimonthly med checks, only monthly med checks...which is wrong IMO.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

If you do go on the meds route see a children's psychiatrist and not just get them from his pediatrician. 

I tried a few and didn't have much results. everyone is different which is why its important to see the right doctor so they can follow up. 

If you want some information on diet the Feingold assocation The Feingold Diet Program for ADHD is a great place to start.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm no expert on this topic, but I'd first ask about exercise and how much sugar (including white flour carbs) he eats. Regular exercise can help if he has pent up energy, and the sugar/carbs contribute to that. A lot of kids have trouble sitting still, but it can help them focus if they get regular breaks to run around (not every ten minutes, though!).

I'd also limit computer/computer games time, if he's into that. I think many people in our society have developed short attention span because our electronics are constantly pinging and diverting our attention. We've grown to expect it and can't focus on anything. I see this a lot at work.


----------

